# How Long Should I Wait



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not trying to sound like a broken record but how long should I wait for a GR Rescue to start the app process before I should look at other rescues? Should I go ahead and apply to another rescue incase other goldens become available or wait and see if I can get the GR I was really hoping for and what will they think? As by my previous post had my heart set on Fiona. What is the normal process when wanting a rescue dog? Will they call me and conduct a phone interview or if they dont like my application let me know at the beginning? I mean this in no disrespect!!! just trying to figure out how this works and should I be concerned that its been almost 3 weeks. When you have a 16 yr old who loves animals like me and a husband who is on board with getting another then you hope for positive news. No news can be discouraging but I know the holidays can slow things down to. Plus its been over 4 months since I lost Trixie and I get so down in the dumps without that golden personality for the holidays.
Like I said this is not meant to sound bad I just trying to figure out if I should continue looking or wait a little longer for the GR I was hopeful for? I would appreciate any input. Thanks!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Which group did you apply to? Some are faster than others. If it was NRGRR, I would suggest following up with an email or phone call. There is always the possibility that your application fell through the cracks.

I would warn you, for your own emotional sake, don't get your heart set on any specific dog. Sometimes the dogs already have multiple good applications on them and it takes time for the foster to work their way through them to find the perfect fit. I don't want you getting heartbroken because you have a specific dog in mind.

I am so sorry for the loss of your Trixie! I know you are still grieving and waiting makes it all the worse.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Three weeks is not much time. I sent in my application in early November. I had my phone interview on November 10. I was on vacation at the time so my in home inspection was not until November 19. Didn't actually find out we passed until I emailed some friends who have connections on December 3. We are now waiting for a male between 2 and 4 years old. From start until now we are over 4 weeks. I expect it will take another 3-4 weeks, although I was really hoping for a dog during my Christmas break. If you have questions call them and find out what kind of time table you are looking at.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

After I lost Homer last January, got in my mind to do rescue. Sent application with fees to a few different places. Never heard back from the Seeing Eye and my local GRRNJ said they don't get many dogs in. They did call back in about 3 weeks and set up home interview, but by then I had deposit on Olliver.
I think best thing is to get an application in and then follow up and have all ducks in row for them to find dog for you.
I will be looking soon again myself.
Good luck!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd send a followup email just to see where you stand, and I'd express to them the same thing that you said here. Certainly they can't fault you for wanting to provide a good home for a dog and being eager to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*

Aundy

I would give them a call or send them an email.
I also see nothing wrong with applying at more than one rescue.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Got a phone call tonight for phone interview. Nothing is in stone so its a wait and see but must say things sound promising and to say I'm not excited would be a understatement!!!! All I can say is WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Three weeks is not much time. I sent in my application in early November. I had my phone interview on November 10. I was on vacation at the time so my in home inspection was not until November 19. Didn't actually find out we passed until I emailed some friends who have connections on December 3. We are now waiting for a male between 2 and 4 years old. From start until now we are over 4 weeks. I expect it will take another 3-4 weeks, although I was really hoping for a dog during my Christmas break. If you have questions call them and find out what kind of time table you are looking at.


How can you say three weeks is nothing? You had your phone interview within 10 days went on vacation and your home inspection was still in less than three weeks!

She has not gotten any response in three weeks.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope all goes well and you will be welcoming home a new family member soon!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

aundy28570 said:


> Not trying to sound like a broken record but how long should I wait for a GR Rescue to start the app process before I should look at other rescues? Should I go ahead and apply to another rescue incase other goldens become available or wait and see if I can get the GR I was really hoping for and what will they think? As by my previous post had my heart set on Fiona. What is the normal process when wanting a rescue dog? Will they call me and conduct a phone interview or if they dont like my application let me know at the beginning? I mean this in no disrespect!!! just trying to figure out how this works and should I be concerned that its been almost 3 weeks. When you have a 16 yr old who loves animals like me and a husband who is on board with getting another then you hope for positive news. No news can be discouraging but I know the holidays can slow things down to. Plus its been over 4 months since I lost Trixie and I get so down in the dumps without that golden personality for the holidays.
> Like I said this is not meant to sound bad I just trying to figure out if I should continue looking or wait a little longer for the GR I was hopeful for? I would appreciate any input. Thanks!!!


I don't blame you for being upset, I would be too. In fact I WAS in 2009. I had lost my boxer girl in August, and swore I never wanted another dog. Then woke up one morning in early December and NEEDED a dog. First I wanted a french bulldog - but you had to apply for specific dogs, I did and never got the benefit of a phone call without before I got rejected it.


First you need to understand that what you are feeling is totally normal. But also please remember that rescues are very reluctant to adopt out at Christmas time - for fear that at the end of January they will get all these dogs back. You also have to keep in mind that the people who run rescues are all volunteers - and this is a very busy time for them, just like everyone else.

Having said all that I would be chomping at the bit. I would keep applying to rescues until I brought my new baby home. I do agree with the poster who said you cannot fall in love with a specific dog until you have been approved - but you have to remember there are two approvals - one to adopt at all, the second to adopt a particular dog.

Once you do bring your new baby home, you will know that it took exactly as long as it had to, to make sure you got the one you were meant to have! It is sooo worth it.

Don't lose the faith - I was rejected from several local rescues because I work full time, and I was inconsolable that I couldn't rescue a golden. Until I found the right group for me they still made me wait until after Christmas, January 22nd to be exact, but I got my boy!

Good luck - we are all praying for you


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

aundy28570 said:


> Got a phone call tonight for phone interview. Nothing is in stone so its a wait and see but must say things sound promising and to say I'm not excited would be a understatement!!!! All I can say is WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!


WOOHOO fingers crossed for you - but I would still be apply to others.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

aundy28570 said:


> Got a phone call tonight for phone interview. Nothing is in stone so its a wait and see but must say things sound promising and to say I'm not excited would be a understatement!!!! All I can say is WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!


That is great news!

I had to wait a while before I was fully approved by the rescue organization where I got Rindy from. My application was approved a few weeks after I sent it in, but then it took over a month for them to find someone to come over for the home inspection. The person that normally did the home inspections was ill so they had to find someone else to fill in. After the home inspection it took another three or four weeks. They had around ten or so dogs at the time and it took a while for the organization to match up the approved applicants with the dogs currently available.

It's very hard not to get a little impatient!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Lennap said:


> How can you say three weeks is nothing? You had your phone interview within 10 days went on vacation and your home inspection was still in less than three weeks!
> 
> She has not gotten any response in three weeks.


Don't take offense and get upset with me. I didn't say it was nothing, just not overly long. Our rescue group says right on their site it can be up to 3 weeks for the initial contact as everyone are volunteers and have other obligations. I understand its hard to wait, but contact them if you have questions. I'm glad the process is moving forward for OP.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. By no means was my posting meant to cause upset and hope thats not how taken. I was getting ancy but thats because I was getting discouraged that the process hadn't started and wasn't sure if that was a bad thing or just part of the time it takes to start the process. If I do get approved for Fiona I no I will be extremely thankful to have her when the time comes and if not will be for a reason. Not to sound to personal but feel like I need her as much as she needs a good home. I'm just glad to have encouraging news and to know the process has begun. Having hope makes a big difference. Crossing my fingers and saying a prayer for a good outcome. Thanks and will keep you all posted.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiona had her surgery today and on the road to recovery. I could have cried when I saw the pics posted of her. She was so happy going in and so pitiful afterwatds. Reguardless of whoever she gets adopted to its awesome to see the help she has received. Makes me think of all those furbabies out there still waiting for a better life and the rescues who help all the ones they can. So glad to have my 2 furbabies and even though there mutts there family but miss Trixies golden personality!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just want to say I have deep admiration and gratitude for those who choose to rescue and are determined to make it happen. Waiting is not easy, not 'knowing' is the hard part - bless your heart for hanging in there! 

Sending prayers that your dreams will soon come true and a rescued dog in need will find the perfect home with you!


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well looks like my high hopes for Fiona is not so high anymore unless they can find someone to do a home visit so I am heartbroken but new it could happen. So for now I will wait and see again and even though its discouraging things happen for a reason. So I probably wont be posting again unless its good news but want to thank all the ones who gave me information and encouragement. Maybe things will work out!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you located outside of the rescue's immediate area? If so is there a GR rescue closer to you or another dog rescue close by? I know when I volunteered with a GR rescue in OK, I was able to team up with other rescues and vice versa to help out on doing home checks that were a bit out-of-the-way.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

From my understanding the rescue group in SC will contact gr rescue in NC and see if they can. Not sure if it has to be a golden rescue group or can be another group. Would be disapointing to know I didnt get her because of no one to do a home visit. Im sure theres lots of other gr with great homes and no doubt she would have a great home here. LM with a couple of rescues and maybe one of them will come thru. Not anything more I can do but wait and see or look for another. Sorry to ramble just disappointed. Was hoping for a approval but got to quit worrying so if anybody has suggestions please feel free to step in but for now going to focus on my 2 furbaby mutts. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you could find a Golden in animal shelters or other all breed rescues if GR rescues aren't working for you. I found these in NC.

Petango.com – Meet Daffodil, a 1 year Retriever, Golden / Mix available for adoption in WAKE FOREST, NC

Petango.com – Meet Max, a 5 months 1 day Retriever, Golden / Mix available for adoption in REIDSVILLE, NC

Petango.com – Meet Maudie, a 1 month 25 days Retriever, Golden / Australian Cattle Dog available for adoption in BOONE, NC

Petango.com – Meet Rose, a 5 months 26 days Retriever, Golden / Mix available for adoption in CHARLOTTE, NC

Petango.com – Meet Fredda, a 1 month 25 days Retriever, Golden / Australian Cattle Dog available for adoption in BOONE, NC


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

I think one reason the husband agreed for me to get another gr is Fiona looked so much like Trixie and after reading her story he new how much I wanted her plus I think he misses that golden personality as much as I do. My 16 yr old son would love a puppy but not to go into detail, getting a gr puppy would be a handful and a older gr would be better for us right now. I've seen several seniors but I would be concerned that they wouldnt be with me to long and then I would just be heartbroken to soon again. I have health issues but I'm home most of the time so I really think Fiona would have been a good match for us, atleast one already thru the puppy stage. If I dont get a rescue I may eventually get a puppy closer to the summer when its time to open our pool back up. Trixie was never a problem even as a puppy so who knows what will happen or what I will decide. They do look adorable and haven't seen Petango before. Maybe someone from another rescue group will be able to do a home visit??? Just wished I had researched more into the process of adopting from rescue before hand so I would have known how long it could take. Oh well will make it worth it all the more if I do get her or when the day comes I get another. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how it works with the rescue you are dealing with, but I've fostered, failed and do home visits for a golden rescue and have been "loaned out" to all kinds of rescues to do the visits for them as I live in a rather obscure part of the state.

It can take awhile, but ask if they've checked to see if any other rescues have someone in the area who could do a visit. Fiona's surgery is so recent and she will probably need some follow up with the vet who did the surgery.....there's time.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

From my understanding she will be adoptable 4 weeks after surgery. From the last message I got was without a home visit I couldn't adopt so I let myself get discouraged. GR rescue in NC left a message they would try and help but I havent heard anything on the rescue group since my last message a few days ago so I really hope they allow another rescue to do a visit and consider me for adoption. I know there busy but I just wish they would message me and let me know they are still considering my app. I guess its that way for all processes but just wish I knew if my app is approved and if I stand a chance. I did go ahead and submit a app with the rescue in NC but sounds like its a really long wait and not many goldens available but atleast they will have my info and maybe if Fiona dont work out then maybe they can find a golden for us when its meant to happen. Since Trixies passing I have been so heartbroken and at times it really gets me down so I was hoping to have a answer by Christmas and that would give me something to look forward to. I'm home most everyday so makes it harder when your waiting but its going to take more time than I realized and patience and just not letting myself get discouraged. Well I'm going to watch and movie and focus on other things. Wonder how long that will last?lol


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I wish you the best. Fiona, or any dog, would be lucky to find a forever home with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*

Aundy

Have you heard anything?
Sent you a pm.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*

Aundy

I agree any dog would be lucky to have you as a Mom!


----------

